# Castelli Sizing vs. Pearl Izumi Sizing.



## jcgill (Jul 20, 2010)

Hey everyone, i have been wearing Pearl Izumi Shorts and Short Sleeve Jerseys for the past 2 years, they work well for me, but i am wanting to try out other brands, and maybe try some bibs that everyone raves about.

Competitive Cyclist has some deals on all summer apparal, so i was looking at getting some new Jerseys, Shorts, and maybe bibs.....Castelli seems nice and for 50-60% off its even nicer.

So how does the sizing match up for those of you that have multiple brands of gear?
I wear a Large in both Pearl Izumi QuestShorts and Jerseys.....I am a 34x32 in jeans.
Should i get a Large or X-Large in Castelli??

What about Capo, Assos, Hincape, etc???

I perfer real world expierence, as whenever i use the "fit chart" on other sites the stuff never fits!


Thanks for any help,
Jon


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

Get XL in Castelli. You sound like your about the same size I am. I use to wear large Pearl stuff all the time too. But I have been ordering all new stuff from Realcyclist the last few months. There prices on Castelli have been the best.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Castelli seems to be almost a full size small. I wear a medium in EVERYTHING except Castelli.


----------



## cycocross (Dec 11, 2011)

Italians are smaller, unless it's a rugby team.


----------



## milkbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

Size up in the Castelli, i.e. if you wear Pearl Izumi large, then probably Castelli XL is the way to go...

I prefer Pearl Izumi small bibs, but Castelli medium are a decent fit for me (small would probably be too tight for me in the ahem package). Pearl Izumi stuff generally runs pretty large in my experience.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Since people seem to like to hear it a few times...

I wear medium in Pearl and Voler and Canari shorts. After my team's try-on day, I ordered large Castelli. Large jersey too, but my jersey sizes are pretty all over the place. I measure a 35" chest. Castelli's medium jersey found my neck and biceps very... "impressive."


----------



## jcgill (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks guys, ill get one size bigger in Castelli......any other brands run smaller than the norm???


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

jcgill said:


> Thanks guys, ill get one size bigger in Castelli.....


Whatever gave you that idea?


----------



## vagabondcyclist (Apr 2, 2011)

I'd size up too. I ordered some Castelli Nero Knickers from CC and while I wear in large in PI, the large Castelli feels a bit small. It still fits, but is a bit snugger than a PI large, especially the bib straps. I don't really notice it on the bike but given that your legs are a bit longer than mine, you'll want the XL.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Based on how my XL Castelli jacket fits, I can't imagine how tiny someone would have to be to fit Castelli clothes in Small. My XL Castelli fits smaller than my Pearl Izumi jackets and jerseys fit in size Large.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

I dunno. I find Castelli to be maybe 1/2 size smaller? I wear medium PI and Castelli jerseys. The Castelli are bit snugger but I like the fit. 5'9" 165 lb.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

tarwheel2 said:


> Based on how my XL Castelli jacket fits, I can't imagine how tiny someone would have to be to fit Castelli clothes in Small. My XL Castelli fits smaller than my Pearl Izumi jackets and jerseys fit in size Large.


An Italian climber, perhaps?

I'm not sure if this is just American team orders or if it's Castelli in general, but apparently their design is in Portland and their production of more complicated garments is in Eastern WA. So, it's funny to me that they have "European" sizing.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

looigi said:


> I dunno. I find Castelli to be maybe 1/2 size smaller? I wear medium PI and Castelli jerseys. The Castelli are bit snugger but I like the fit. 5'9" 165 lb.


I'm 6'2" and 170lbs and the one Castelli XL jersey I have fits me like it was custom made.


----------



## LC (Jan 28, 2004)

One size up is a good general rule for most Euro cycling clothing like Castelli, Nalini,Capo, Assos, Craft.
Castelli generally fits me very well because I am not that tall, just like most Italians. There are some exception though because Castelli is manufactured all over the world and some of their stuff either fits too big or small, so make sure they have a good return policy.


----------



## Elfstone (Jun 27, 2006)

I wear a medium jerseys and small bibs in most other brands, but I wear a large jerseys in Castelli's. I'm in between size in Castille bibs and I find the small fit a tad bit tight, but I prefer them a bit snug then not. I love the way the Castelli gear fits, fits like a glove. I'm 5-7.5 and weigh 153~157 lbs.

Peace


----------



## CHT (Mar 1, 2001)

Castelli does vary somewhat, although they are generally smaller. Our team kit is Castelli and I'm a medium for everything. FWIW, I'm 5'8.5 138-140lbs. The jersey is snug the way it should be for racing. The bibs are fine, although a small would have been better if I did it again. I have a medium Castelli jersey picked up on Bonktown, and it is much looser. Not something I would race. This year we're going with a US company (chances are the kits themselves are not sourced in the US, but they are not "Euro sized"), and after trying on their fit kit, I'm going small all the way around.

I really like the higher end Castelli stuff, but I'm not willing to pay full price so I wait for sales. It definitely fits me well, but if you are on the larger side or like jerseys loose, I would not choose Castelli. If you size up, you tend to get jerseys which are too long and a lot of sag or movement in the back pockets when loaded (this drives me nuts).


----------



## claywalk (May 7, 2011)

Castelli sizes vary per product. I am 6' 4" & 170 lbs and found that I wear an XL in the free aero short, L in the "Endurance" shorts, L in the "Claudio." I'm tall & skinny, basically. I have found that Pearl Izumi makes an assumption that the taller you, the wider you are. So, I have never really been able any of the PI shorts or bibs that fit me correctly...


----------



## barelfly (Nov 7, 2008)

6'1" 185. the bibs I wear are xl, have an xxl but the xl fits perfect. Have a jersey in xl, fits great. i also have a wind proof winter jacket castelli, it's xxl - I couldn't move my shoulders in the xl I first bought. also have a long sleeve winter jersey (with soft cotton inside) in an xl. I'm wearing the mortirolo line.


----------



## B05 (Jul 31, 2011)

Elfstone said:


> I wear a medium jerseys and small bibs in most other brands, but I wear a large jerseys in Castelli's. I'm in between size in Castille bibs and I find the small fit a tad bit tight, but I prefer them a bit snug then not. I love the way the Castelli gear fits, fits like a glove. I'm 5-7.5 and weigh 153~157 lbs.
> 
> Peace


Same here. 

40 chest , 160lbs = Large

I wear Medium bibs. Waist atm is 33. Losing more weight as it gets warmer though. It should fit me perfectly by May-June.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

Three issues here:

1) the "American" problem - there's not meant to be room for a Big Mac and a side of fries in your bib shorts.

2) the other "American" problem: Cycling clothes aren't meant to flatter or have room. If they aren't spray-painted on, they're too loose.

3) Castelli sizing varies within their lines. Their high-end race gear runs a bit smaller than their more enthusiast-aimed lines. 

At 6'1", 185(ish), 38 chest, 33 waist, size L works fine. Could have slightly longer bib straps, but not enough to bother over.


----------



## claywalk (May 7, 2011)

It's my understanding & correct me if I am wrong, PI actually has different cuts of their gear - an american version & a european version. Pretty sure they told me that. The last piece of Pearl Izumi clothing I tried to buy was the "Quest" short sleeve jersey. Performance states in the details "Elasticized hem keeps this jersey in place." It has no elasticized hem. I actually called PI to ask them if it what I bought was a defect and they said it did not have an elasticized hem and no one had ever asked them that before... it's a loose jersey. 

the Castelli GPM jersey was what I was really looking for. I have 4 of those now. my favorite jersey.

The only real point I can actually make here, if you are mail ordering cycling gear, you will probably need to order at least 3 sizes of the same product to find the one that actually fits. I wear a M in some clothing lines & a 3XL in Sportful bibs... It's all over the place.


----------



## JackDaniels (Oct 4, 2011)

PI: bibs L, jersey M
Castelli: bibs XL/2XL, jersey, XL


----------



## infiniteSTYLES (Feb 15, 2012)

Just size up in the Castelli's. Besides, Izumi quality is no where near that of Castelli's.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

Large in PI, 2XL in Castelli


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

Size M in Pearl Izumi, size L in Castelli and some of it is quite snug.


----------



## Potomuchto (Jan 28, 2012)

I have Pearl Izumi in Small, but Castelli in Medium. Both fit the same


----------



## Golfguy (Nov 20, 2010)

I'm also a 34W, 32L in jeans and I wear large with Castelli although it is smaller than PI. I like the snug fit. As someone said, the Castelli models I wear are 1/2 size smaller. Large PI is pretty roomy for me. There are differences between the models. The Nero Bib and Knickers are smaller than the Velossimo equivalents, especially the length of the straps and across the thighs. The Velossimo fits me better, if I were to buy more Nero I might buy XL next time. I have a BodyPaint short also and it runs a little smaller as well, I probably should have gotten an XL with it.


----------



## roadscrape (Apr 22, 2008)

*Castelli Sizing*



infiniteSTYLES said:


> Just size up in the Castelli's. Besides, Izumi quality is no where near that of Castelli's.


Bogus blanket statement. Pearl's Elite and Pro lines are very good quality, both shorts and jerseys. I've come to like the Inner Cool material a lot, it's noticeably cooler than other shorts here in the ultra humid, hot southeastern US. It really does reflect much of the sunshine, even though the material is black. I like the Castelli shorts I have, but they are a bit on the short side and I have short legs - and they are definitely warmer than Pearls Inner Cool fabric. 

I have loads of Castelli and do prefer their jerseys (not a fan of Pearls very short sleeves). Most cycle apparel companies make both club cut and race cut lines. Typically the lower price point is club cut. Some Castelli (Logo series) I can wear a large. A step or two above that I need XL. 

Hincapi is too long in the front on me. The Italian brands pretty much get that part correct. I hate bunched up fabric around my stomach when I'm in the drops...ugh!

The advice about ordering a couple of sizes is wise. Even within the same brand, different products lines will have a different fit. Be sure whomever you order from has great return policies like Competitive Cyclist and Real Cyclist do. Note that Tour Cycling has very good Castelli prices and have been pleasant to deal with.


----------



## AndreyT (Dec 1, 2011)

infiniteSTYLES said:


> Besides, Izumi quality is no where near that of Castelli's.


For tops Izumi quality is exactly the same as Castelli's. No difference whatsoever. For bottoms I generally find that Pro-line Izumi is slightly better than Castelli.


----------



## socfan12 (Jul 13, 2010)

Interesting thread. Comparing 2 jackets at the moment: a PI Pro Elite 3x1 Barrier vs. the Castelli espresso. The Castelli small fit nice and snug while the PI I had to go with the medium. Seems contrary to what is beng said in this thread. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

socfan12 said:


> Interesting thread. Comparing 2 jackets at the moment: a PI Pro Elite 3x1 Barrier vs. the Castelli espresso. The Castelli small fit nice and snug while the PI I had to go with the medium. Seems contrary to what is beng said in this thread. Anyone else experience this?



If you already tried 'em on, why does it matter what size it is? These kinds of threads are usually for people who want to order online and can't try 'em on.

Jackets might be a little different in fit parameters, since fit can depend on what the person likes to wear underneath and what the jacket is designed to do.

**


----------



## socfan12 (Jul 13, 2010)

Fair enough


----------



## MN_Roadie (Oct 3, 2012)

I was amazed at how much smaller Castelli stuff is than PI, or Garneau, or anything else. I'll wear a L in PI or Garneau, sometimes M, and I'm a solid XL in Castelli and it's still tight. I'm 5'10'', 175, 34W/30L and the Castelli stuff is always pretty tight. I guess that's just Italian fit for you?


----------



## stanseven (Nov 9, 2011)

infiniteSTYLES said:


> Just size up in the Castelli's. Besides, Izumi quality is no where near that of Castelli's.


PI makes a variety of lines. The good to medium stuff has quality that matches anyone.


----------



## CMJTperry (Oct 23, 2012)

Size up just like everyone else is saying


----------



## KSUCat (Jan 21, 2011)

This topic has got me wondering something. When talking about sizing up for Euro brands (mainly), are you all just talking about s,m,l,etc? Or are you talking about looking at their sizing chart, finding your size and then going up one more size? 

I only have a couple of non-US items, but by looking at the size chart, I have been able to order the correct size. I am looking at some Giordana and Castelli bibs, and would like to make a more informed decision since I don't have anyplace local to try them on.


----------

